# walmart and tractor suppy company



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

i heard 2day tht walmart an tractor supply company are related thy r buildin a new super walmart near here n cross road thy are buildin a new T S C store was tlkin friend mine 2day who heard from manager at nother T S C thts across from a new super walmart too tht thy r in wth walmart thts why anybody heard tht???:jumpropeb :elephant: :jumpropeb


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Maybe one of them will have a good discount on a box of vowels. :smiles:


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Possibly a two for one sale, if you buy them by the case.


----------



## dougand3 (Sep 16, 2003)

Agreed. I've placed an emergency call to Vanna White.


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

sorry bout the abbreviating thats how i type not good typer an like to take shortcuts doin it lol plus hard see keys some times and make a mistake sometimes ... sorry if my typin bothers you eace: eace: eace:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

MowHoward2210




> Maybe one of them will have a good discount on a box of vowels.


:idea: :cowboy: :smiles: :clown: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## KevinJD325 (Sep 21, 2003)

Now I'm not the most prolific writer around, but may I suggest you use IE Spell. There is also a good spell checker at the bottom of your "post reply" page right here at this site.

Best Wishes


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KevinJD325 _
> *Now I'm not the most prolific writer around, but may I suggest you use IE Spell. There is also a good spell checker at the bottom of your "post reply" page right here at this site.
> 
> Best Wishes *


The last I knew it wasn't up and running yet. I think Andy funded it through NASA, and they had the money already spent on the Mars Lander.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Allis _
> *sorry bout the abbreviating thats how i type not good typer an like to take shortcuts doin it lol plus hard see keys some times and make a mistake sometimes ... sorry if my typin bothers you eace: eace: eace: *


Naw, I haven't been bothered by your abbreviations, although I'll admit I had to read that one a couple of times. Just being sarcastic (which I'm often called, among other things).

Keep up the good work. eace: eace:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I use ie spell if it wasn't for that you would pretty much have to guess what i trying to spell:lmao: :smiles: I never did good in spelling i was more of the hand on type.:smiles: 
Jody


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

yall need to quit typing so fast on here cuz i am a slow reader or something. just kidding. hope andy doesnt send me to disneyland.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tjw in kans _
> *yall need to quit typing so fast on here cuz i am a slow reader or something. just kidding. hope andy doesnt send me to disneyland. *


I can send you to Disney.:smiles: 
Jody


Disney


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *I can send you to Disney.:smiles:
> Jody
> 
> ...


But he won't!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *But he won't! *


Sure i will just click on the link:lmao: 
Jody

Disney


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

What was this thread about? TSC & Walmart being one? I don't know but ol' Sam was slick.
BTW: what ever happened to Big Blue? I liked them better than TSC.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Is that the same Disney that GW directed you to?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Is that the same Disney that GW directed you to? *


The same:clap: 
Jody


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

this is why i like this forum, good people with a cents oops sense of humor. best wishes to all.


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

I am amazed that the moderator at GW would send his patrons to the Disney website for what he deems inappropriate comments. Is he 12 years old?


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

just another thought on original post, tsc in my area sells mtd products, wally world sells murray products and according to a post by Amicks, wally world is to continue murray products per his second post.


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

GW? did i mention that? where would you guys come up with something like that?


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

ED never heard of big blue thy a supply store tooeace:


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

Big blue was like TSC and Farm and fleet. I liked both stores better than TSC, but TSC is the only one left .


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

*Typing*

Back to the typing thing.

Big Allis, I will have to admit, that sometimes I do have to reread you posts a couple of times. I was going to say something, but I realized that you are using lots of the shortcuts that are commonly used in "text messaging."

I figured you must be the only hip person in the forum!!!


----------



## BradT (Sep 16, 2003)

Durwood,

No Farm & Fleet in Ohio?? This area is crawlin' with them (northern Illinois). I visit there nearly every Saturday morning. It's my home away from home.


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

Brad

Around here in Ohio the Farm and Fleet stock was bought by TSC and some stores are now TSC. I was under the impression that Farm and Fleet went belly up nationwide. Evidently that is not true,they must have just closed up a lot of stores.


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

Is this the one you are talking about?


F & F


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

That looks like it. I guess they are only in 3 states now.....bummer! :furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BradT _
> *Durwood,
> 
> No Farm & Fleet in Ohio?? This area is crawlin' with them (northern Illinois). I visit there nearly every Saturday morning. It's my home away from home. *


All the Farm & Fleets are gone from Michigan too. TSC took them over.


----------



## BradT (Sep 16, 2003)

This is really strange because TSC used to be strong in this area years ago, but has virtually disappeared. Farm & Fleet is thriving. And it's not just popular with the gearheads with dirty fingernails. Three years ago they opened a brand new HUGE store on prime commercial real estate off Interstate 90 in Rockford, IL. smack in the middle of the yuppie growth corridor. You have to fight your way through the soccer moms to get to the livestock supplies!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Where is Farm & Fleets headquarters? Must of been a company restructuring or downsizing due to a form of bankrupture. I know when they left these parts they pissed a lot of people off by not honoring gift cards.


----------



## BradT (Sep 16, 2003)

It's known here as BLAIN'S Farm & Fleet. Possibly the family that bought them out in this area?? It's been known as such for many years. I believe they are based in Janesville, Wisconsin but not sure. To confuse matters even worse, there is another chain of similar stores that I've seen in Minnesota and further west called "Fleet Farm". Go figure.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

TSC has basically the same items that F&F had. Hell they have the same employees. So not to much different except the name.


----------

